# usb and jack headphones



## qpai (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,
i would like to use both of my headphones. One of them has jack plug, and the other one has USB plug.

cat /dev/sndstat

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0  (1p:3v/1r:1v) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0  (1p:1v/0r:0v)
pcm2: <USB audio> at ? kld snd_uaudio (1p:1v/1r:1v)
```

ll | grep dsp

```
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel     -   0,  89 aug 29 15:19 dsp0.0
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel     -   0, 125 aug 29 15:17 dsp0.1
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel     -   0, 129 aug 29 14:56 dsp1.1
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel     -   0, 106 aug 29 15:15 dsp2.0
```

this is what shows up when I plug my USB headphone:

```
ugen2.2: <Logitech> at usbus2
uaudio0: <Logitech Logitech USB Headset, class 0/0, rev 1.10/10.13, addr 2> on u
sbus2
uaudio0: Play: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format
uaudio0: No midi sequencer
pcm2: <USB audio> on uaudio0
pcm2: Mixer "vol":
pcm2: Mixer "pcm":
pcm2: Mixer "mic":
pcm2: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm2: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
```

I can swith between the headphones with hw.snd.default_unit=x
Is there any way to "merge" the two units?

thanks in advance,
qpai


----------



## mav@ (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably not. At least without using some additional sound server.


----------



## shuxuef (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe a modification of device.hints would help, since this is quite the same as "merging" the speaker and the jack-headphone. I would say this is possible, although I never tried before. Take a look at the man page of device.hints and snd_hda (the driver you are using), changing the "as" and "seq" of the headphones should do the job.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep in mind that "usb headphones" are basically a USB soundcard with the headphones attached to it. 

Whenever you plug them in you're adding/removing a complete soundcard, so you're not just attaching a headphone/speaker to an output.


----------



## shuxuef (Aug 30, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that "usb headphones" are basically a USB soundcard with the headphones attached to it.
> 
> Whenever you plug them in you're adding/removing a complete soundcard, so you're not just attaching a headphone/speaker to an output.



That does make things more complicated....


----------



## qpai (Aug 31, 2010)

I see, thank you for the information.


----------

